# New Hammocks.. [pic heavy]



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW!! These are huge! I guess Ferret and Rat Hammocks was a lie. These seem even too big for a ferret... I guess I can cut them and make them smaller but some are just made weird, I don't know how to hang them and some are even larger then the dimensions in the cage. what cage is large enough for some of these hammocks?!?!

I got them on ebay from this SELLER. It says rat, but I guess my eyes only saw the pattern and not the sizes, lol. ****. what cage would these fit in? Or did she base them off of?

Oh and our lovely model Pepper, showing you the size comparison to her and the hammocks. 









I think this is something that clips onto the side so they don't run away with it and they just snuggle in it??









I think this was supposed to cover a shelf with wire but is may fit them hammock wise. Lol.









TELL ME! WHY!? WHYYYYY??!









Its a giant tunnel hammock I think...









One normal size for them at least...









Its a long tunnel with one opening and a tie thing hanger at the end? confused...









One final normal hammock, maybe.


any ideas??????


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I think it may have been intended for a Ferret Nation but I'm not really too sure. 

You might want to try to make your own so you can make the correct size for your cage!


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

The huge one definitely looks like a liner to me. I've seen people selling FN liner/hammock sets on ebay, so maybe that's what you got ^_^


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol, oh goody. I dont have a FN. I could always just use the material for smaller things. So Far I used the long tube to cover one of the more wider spaces ladders so Maggie can getup them easier.

And I hung one hammock on the side of their cage like a basket. 
So Ill find use for the others, maybe in the new cage for to be new raties. Who knows.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Yep, that's an FN set. One I'd LOVE to have.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Those are not too big at all for a ferret and I agree that one looks like a shelf liner. They would fit in my cages XD

I would love to have a set like that for my ferts though. Too bad your gonna chop it up. Maybe get a bigger cage to fit your bigger hammocks *snerks*


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

http://stores.ebay.com/Madwzl-Inc-Ferret-Bedding

I forgot to put the link to the lady who made them.
She has lots of nice styles but she says, Ferrets/Rats/Chin hammocks so I thought. eh, ok.

I dont think buying a bigger cage so hammocks work is gonna come my way. I WISH! XD


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Where'd your get your bed sheets?! I need them!


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Lol. I love em. I really cant remember but when I do I shall message you! :]


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

If you look toward the bottom of the page where the items are described it does say Ferret Nation cage (quote from page: The cage that it is displayed in is our Midwest Ferret Nation Display cage) so I assume all pieces were designed with that cage in mind.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm sure they were. I guess i just didn't realize how large that cage was seeing I only thought of the size by mind, I didn't get a ruler out or anything. Oh well, I still like the items anywho.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't like Madwzl bedding  Maybe it's just me since I sew, but their stuff is so... bad. I've looked at a ton of their auctions over the past couple months, and I'm slightly amazed at the stuff they put up on eBay. Personally, when it comes to eBay bedding sellers, I prefer LFFR, Critter Creations, and Emily's Ferret Store.


----------

